# Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts 19th Annual Conference



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts will be holding their 19th Annual Training Conference on Cape Cod from *May 9 to May 13 of 2016*.

The training we have this year will be especially interesting to those involved in *Crime Analysis, Intelligence Analysis, Traffic Safety, Investigations, Social Media, Homeland Security, Emergency Planning, School Safety, Active Shooter Preparedness, Grant Writing*, and *Advanced Law Enforcement Technology* such as *Predictive Policing* and *Drones*.

Our Registration Page has links to the entire schedule as well as materials that you can use to justify attendance. Click: MACA 2016

*Conference keynotes include:*

Cynthia Lum - Evidence Based Policing

Tony Hallett - Drones in Law Enforcement

John-Michael Keyes - Emergency Planning and School Safety

Dr. Peter Blair - ALERRT - Analysis of Active Shooter Events

Nick Selby - Analyzing Police Killings in Context

Any agency registering 1 or more attendees will be invited to bring their police chief, upper command staff, school resource officers and school administrators to a special event on school safety Wednesday morning. There will be no charge for this special school safety event unless those attendees wish to come to our luncheon.


----------

